# 💛💙❤Highest Uber Tip & How?💚💜🧡



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?

Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.

Did you go the extra mile&#128739;.... literally? We know how much Uber Express pax love to guilt trip to actual destination &#127969; oh wait I said express &#127962;.

Did you help a crying pax &#128557; with a breakup &#128148; and predict &#128302; much fortunes to come.

Did you give up your rockin &#127928; Ozzy &#129415; playlist to satisfy paxs need for gangsta rap&#128266;? Got Aux Cord?

Did you finally get the pax home safe&#128678;&#128721;?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

You mean other than a very large slice of deep dish pizza? Mine was 100 bucks. I usually get 40 or $50 tips around Christmas Eve Christmas Day at the airport. Just have to be nice. $100 tip what is the guy mentioned something about Uber and I explained the facts. He handed me the hundred dollar bill and said good luck.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

$100, pax won big at an Indian Casino, like $5000. He tipped the dealer, change girl, the valet,(even tho he was calling an UBER) and me, $100s for us all!

The trip was about 35 miles, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

$60 after taking a guy 350 miles to Oklahoma City ok....plus he added return miles halfway back .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

$120.00 Brought a truck full of boys...

To the local hoochie coochie joint...

And as they were exiting my truck...

Guy in the front c note...

Guy in the back 20 spot...

Tried to refuse both... didn't work...8>O

Left with the biggest monkey smile..8>)

Ever...

Rakos


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

100$ bill cash, for a very short ride home after dinner at like 8 pm. Got a 40$ in app tip on Christmas Eve for a 20 min ride to there relatives gathering. Those are my too best.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

$6000 mattress from Mattress Firm...took 3 Chinese nationals that were board members of a large bedding company from DFW airport in Dallas to Nashville, Tennessee. They had missed their flight, it was midnight, and they had to be at a meeting at noon. No luggage since the airline wouldn’t release it for the connecting flight. The meeting was with Mattress Firm and they awarded me the bed that arrived three days later.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

$100 cash on St. Patrticks day two years ago. Picked the guy up at a bar in Newtown and took him six or seven miles to his house on XL rates (he had ordered an XL for himself). 

He had had a few, but wasn't an incoherent mess. To this day, I don't know if he tipped me like he did because he just had money to throw around (Newtown, PA is a well-to-do area) or because he gave me the bill in error. I honestly didn't pay much attention since it was dark and assumed it was likely a $10 or $20 and put it in my front cupholder. When I stopped for a piss break after that ride, I took a closer look and realized how much he had tipped me.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

$60 long ride from NJ to NYC.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One hundred bananas in both the cab and an UberX user.

The cab tip was from the wife of a musician whom I took from the club to the hotel.

The UberX was from this lady who was trying to get to a hard to find address (unless you know where it is, which I do). I was her fifth UberX driver for that one trip. The first one pulled up to her hotel, cancelled and drove away from her. The second one went three blocks from her hotel, decided she did not want to go there, put her out and cancelled. The third one drove past her, stopped two blocks up the street, parked, would not come to fetch her when she told him to come to where she was. The fourth one got her close enough, but then started driving in circles, got too far from it and put her out of the car. Finally, I got her on a street corner. I opened the trip, confirmed the address; she stated her Tale of Woe. I had to interrupt her: "Madame, I _know_ where it _is._". As we got close, I could see that the Jippy Yess was misdirecting drivers.

She was so happy that she handed me one of those things about which it all is.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LOL &#128514; &#129362;

Tip your Uber drivers!


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

mch said:


> LOL &#128514; &#129362;
> 
> Tip your Uber drivers!


No one should ever tip their Uber drivers.

My two cents. :cools:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

$50 on an $8 ride.

Picked up a group of four good-looking women going from one bar to another. They were pleasantly tipsy and there was a lot of joking and flirting. During the ride, someone asked me what I liked about driving for Uber. I told that that I liked telling folks about the great Uber challenge. They, of course, asked what that was and I replied, "I'll count 60 seconds and let's see who can stuff the most money in my tip box."

They thought that was hilarious. When we got there, the lady behind me leaned up and whispered, "I won the challenge!" and then got out. I drove down the street and checked the box. Two 10s, a 20, and the lady who had called for the Uber tipped me 10 on the app.

That was one of my better rides.



kevink said:


> No one should ever tip their Uber drivers.
> 
> My two cents. :cools:


SILENCE! WE KEEL YOU!! INFIDEL!


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

$50 on the app. It happened multiple times. And $500 cash, just once. The cash tipper was a super conservative maniac. He was very happy that he met a super conservative maniac who was 26 years only, me 😬 This happened in my second month into driving. And that guy seemed super rich.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> $50 on the app. It happened multiple times. And $500 cash, just once. The cash tipper was a super conservative maniac. He was very happy that he met a super conservative maniac who was 26 years only, me &#128556; This happened in my second month into driving. And that guy seemed super rich.


You be careful out there! &#128519;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

$50 taking two ladies to the theater. I was making them laugh the entire 50 minute trip. They tipped me part in cash, and part in the app.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You be careful out there! &#128519;


Conservative people are nice. They believe in family values and they have huge hearts. liberals are ******s &#128556;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

So far no cash tips, even though I put out a tip jar, but in app tips are doing OK.

2 shifts, 19 rides and the biggest tip has been $5.49.

According to my spreadsheet though, tips make 12% of revenue and I've been tipped on 12/19 rides.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Had a short ride, and engaged in casual conversation about Orlando. The guy asked me what my favorite dessert was in town. I told him Cheesecake Factory was up there but theres actually a chain ice cream shop that is my favorite, nothing like it in Chicago at least where I'm from. Turns out he was the owner. Straight Cash Homie!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Let's talk about &#128178;&#129297;&#128181;&#128176;&#128184;&#128179;.

That's a language we can all agree with. Unless the money looks like this &#128183;&#128180;&#128182; and you come to find it's null and void &#129300;.

My biggest tip was $60 on a ~$150 select ride from San Jose to San Francisco.



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Had a short ride, and engaged in casual conversation about Orlando. The guy asked me what my favorite dessert was in town. I told him Cheesecake Factory was up there but theres actually a chain ice cream shop that is may favorite, nothing like it in Chicago at least where I'm from. Turns out he was the owner. Straight Cash Homie!
> View attachment 407562


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I responded to a pickup less than a half mile away. An older couple and a BMW were in the driveway. They were going out to dinner. He wanted to drive. She wanted to take an Uber. He told me he was driving and gave me $20 for my inconvenience. I pulled around the corner and let the trip time out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mine was $120 on an 60 mile XL trip for a mother and her child. I didn't do anything special. It was a mostly silent ride IIRC.


----------



## RUmyUber (Jan 21, 2019)

20$ + a hotel towel
Two gentlemen in suits going from one hotel to another during a storm. On pickup it was really windy and raining hard, one guy was accompanied from the hotel by two bellboys, one covering him with a towel and the other one holding an umbrella. That's how the towel ended up in my car. Had to pick up his friend on the other side of the street. The streets were becoming flooded so we had to make some bypasses. I was happy that we avoided being flooded that day.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

133 dollars for a 110 mile long trip at shore rates no less. She handed me basically a wade of cash and said thank you that’s all the cash I have. I counted it after. All in all a good ride. I’ve gotten 100 dollars a 3 or 4 times before also.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Biggest was $40 cash on a long distance ride. Although I've had bigger tips relative to the fare/distance. In that sense, the biggest was probably $20 cash on a $6 ride, that requested a stop at a liquor store.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

$500 cash upfront tip , Vegas to Disney land at 2am
11 hrs round trip cause of 2 hr delay ( overturned truck 30 minutes from park. I’ve been requested to go to LA four times but this was the only time that the person agreed to my upfront cash tip of $500. All the other rides balked at giving me a tip up front so I canceled them.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Let's talk about &#128178;&#129297;&#128181;&#128176;&#128184;&#128179;.
> 
> That's a language we can all agree with. Unless the money looks like this &#128183;&#128180;&#128182; and you come to find it's null and void &#129300;.
> 
> ...


Sorry, politics &#128556;&#129318;‍♂&#128591;



reg barclay said:


> Biggest was $40 cash on a long distance ride. Although I've had bigger tips relative to the fare/distance. In that sense, the biggest was probably $20 cash on a $6 ride, that requested a stop at a liquor store.


How long have you been doing this? It is only a matter of time, and you will land on some BIG tips. Just hang in there!!!


----------



## 5750jenniferm (Jan 27, 2020)

$150 was a 5 mile ride they lived in a rich part of town we were talking about giving to charity I told him I wanna help people cause I was homeless last year he handed me $150 at the end of the ride I thought it was $5 I started to cry and said ty


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> How long have you been doing this? It is only a matter of time, and you will land on some BIG tips. Just hang in there!!!


I've been doing Uber longer than most members here. Around 4.5 years, which I guess in forum terms makes me an old fogey :biggrin:. But I'm heavily part time, so in terms of rides given, many of the whippersnappers here have done a lot more rides than me.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I've been doing Uber longer than most members here. Around 4.5 years, which I guess in forum terms makes me an old fogey :biggrin:. But I'm heavily part time, so in terms of rides given, many of the whippersnappers here have done a lot more rides than me.


I see the problem now, less rides. I am right there with you at 4.5 years. I drive PT now, and I am not getting those unique tips. I used to get them when I was driving 7 days a week.


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

$100 cash tip after a 3 hour $867 trip at 3.5x surge. Very drunk Penn State alumnus and his nauseating wife. When I pulled into the driveway he told me to back out and use the other entrance to his estate as I had accidentally pulled into his servants Quarters at 3am.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Servants quarters. That kind of money could do so many good things.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

zephyr43 said:


> $100 cash tip after a 3 hour $867 trip at 3.5x surge. Very drunk Penn State alumnus and his nauseating wife. When I pulled into the driveway he told me to back out and use the other entrance to his estate as I had accidentally pulled into his servants Quarters at 3am.
> View attachment 407584


Hope you sped off before he started sobering up and regretted the tip.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Hope you sped off before he started sobering up and regretted the tip.


To hell with the $100 tip. $867 is the reason for worry.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

My best was only a $40 cash tip but then I have only given 900 rides so hopefully that will be beaten. It was just some guy I drove out to the sticks, a 1 hour trip. I listened to all his stories and asked the right questions to make it sound like I was interested. It's amazing how many pax can talk about themselves non-stop. Like don't get me wrong, I love talking about myself, but even I'm thinking like "jesus.. " after a while. I can only do it so much before I put the ball back in their court.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

For me, the most memorable day with the largest tip happened two years ago when I was new. It started in the morning. For the third time, I picked up the old lady who kept getting matched with me. We were already friendly with each other and I kinda expected her to somehow be on my ride whenever I was in her area. That day, she was having trouble with her phone. She ran out of battery somehow due to some faulty charger or whatever. She asked me if it would be ok to pass by the pharmacy and then the grocery. At that time, I was still making decent amount of money from Uber and since she's already someone I considered a friend, I agreed. We went to the pharmacy, she got some medicine, then went to the grocery. I told her I'd wait for her in the parking lot since I needed to rest anyway, but she said it's ok for me to go since she's just gonna walk home since the store's nearby. She gave me a $20 tip for that!

Later that day, I ended up picking up a jolly fellow from a hotel. He said it's his dad's birthday so we were going to his party. While we were on the way, he realized that he forgot to grab his gift for his dad and it was in the hotel! Since it was just wine, he asked me if we could just pass by a nearby liquor store so he could grab another. I agreed. When he came back, he suddenly gave me $20 as a quick thanks! I was happy so we continued on to his dad's place, which was actually some kind of mansion. Yup, they were rich indeed! After I dropped him off, he handed me a second $20 bill!

In total, I made $60 in tips on that day. 

Nowadays, I'd be lucky to get a $1 per day lol!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us.
*Yes. Jumbo size and inter-venous option. *

Did you go the extra mile&#128739;.... literally?
*Always and without fail.*

Did you help a crying pax &#128557; with a breakup &#128148; and predict &#128302; much fortunes to come.
*I'm the commiseration f'ing master.*

Did you give up your rockin &#127928; Ozzy &#129415; playlist to satisfy paxs need for gangsta rap&#128266;?
*It's automatic.*

Got Aux Cord?
*One for each pax, and they get to take it home.*

Did you finally get the pax home safe&#128678;&#128721;?
*Does a bear roam the woods? Is the Pope Catholic? Is Uber a greedy, dysfunctional institution?*

What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS?
*$1*, and a promise that on my deathbed I will gain total consciousness.

what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
*Pleading the 5th.*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Biggest was $40 cash on a long distance ride. Although I've had bigger tips relative to the fare/distance. In that sense, the biggest was probably $20 cash on a $6 ride, that requested a stop at a liquor store.


When the tip is higher then the cost of the ride, can't beat that &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Conservative people are nice. They believe in family values and they have huge hearts. liberals are @@@@@@s &#128556;


Vigina Is For Lovers,,,,,,and just what is your point? Good hearted Conservatives tip more? You are just too astute for words. Perfect example of the intellectual level of your typical low information voter. 
Next time...stick to the topic.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OK, apologies. That was my evil twin that posted earlier.

Honest ***** (whoops), my biggest tip was a C-note earned by contacting a pax that left his phone in the car.

But my favorite tip was the biker who laid about 50 bucks on me for helping fix the flat on his Harley. I had a repair kit and pump in my car. Posted about that here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-a-tire-repair-kit-in-the-trunk-earned-a-surprise-tip.342202/

And last week I joked with a very kindly pax about how I was on my way to grab a breakfast burrito when he pinged me. The guy (portly) suggested we stop by and grab burritos for us each, on him, on the clock, before we drove to his drop off. That was fun.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

This is my most special tip, even more special than that $500 one.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

$250. For dropping off an airport pax at her gate instead of Central Parking where we are supposed to. It was paid by a friend of hers upfront in case I got a fined. If not, it was all for me. I did not get fined.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Add to post...

Christmas time, called from GoGoCharity(?). Picked up a 80(?) year old Japanese lady, spoke very little english. 7 -8 shopping bags, her luggage. Used a walker. She and her sister lived in a house in San Bernardino, she was going to Oceanside, her daughter's house, for Christmas. About 100miles, 4 PM, going to hit traffic, but not too bad.

She spoke very little UNTIL sunset, then she talked constantly, wonderful stories. She had "Sundowner's Syndrome", a form of Alzheimer's. My grandma had it.

Got to address, I helped her out of the car and got her bags. She handed me cash, I thanked her for a wonderful ride, put the cash in my pocket without looking. Her Son-in-Law grabbed the rest of the stuff, and also tipped me. Once again, just put it in the pocket, thank you very much, Merry Christmas!

She gave me $7, probably all she had. He gave me $100 bill. I think I appreciate hers more than his.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
> 
> Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.
> 
> ...


Was about $100 bucks. 
No water, just Vodka.
Few extra miles.
Helped with a breakup.

And got her home safe and sound the next morning. &#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Add to post...
> 
> Christmas time, called from GoGoCharity(?). Picked up a 80(?) year old Japanese lady, spoke very little english. 7 -8 shopping bags, her luggage. Used a walker. She and her sister lived in a house in San Bernardino, she was going to Oceanside, her daughter's house, for Christmas. About 100miles, 4 PM, going to hit traffic, but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Everyone should be this way. I love your patience and kindness.



MiamiKid said:


> Was about $100 bucks.
> No water, just Vodka.
> Few extra miles.
> Helped with a breakup.
> ...


You really give out vodka?&#128514;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Everyone should be this way. I love your patience and kindness.
> 
> 
> You really give out vodka?&#128514;


Why not! Helps with tips. Makes driving Uber more fun. &#128077;


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Dunno where all you folks that are pulling hundos work, (I don't do a lot of airport) so my best, unfortunately, is $40 cash, twice. 

Once was two old ladies who got stranded going into the city due to commuter train breakdown. They shared the trip into the city with a younger guy who had called the Uber. They didn't know him. We all chatted on the way. I had to take them a few blocks past where he was going. They gave me $40 because they didn't miss their afternoon matinee. (The younger guy didn't tip of course.)

Second time was a few days before Christmas. Took a lady from the tire shop to her work in the morning. Dropped me two twenties...perhaps because she just dropped a grand on tires?


----------



## cielomoreno127 (Jan 15, 2020)

150 euros, plus the 32 bucks fare. I had to find a currency exchange.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

$175. I gave them a safe and efficient ride from Denver to Vail in a clean and well maintained luxury crossover SUV along with some charm and good wit.









I snagged my third $100 bill a couple of months ago:









My biggest score/tip in leftover weed:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Conservative people are nice. They believe in family values and they have huge hearts. liberals are @@@@@@s &#128556;


I have a little of both in me. Not always nice, but have a huge heart for people. Smoke a little weed, total lib about that. But always willing to help someone out when in need.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I have a little of both in me. Not always nice, but have a huge heart for people. *Smoke a little weed, total lib about that.* But always willing to help someone out when in need.


Most "conservatives" are actually libertarians if you dig a bit deeper. That's why so many Americans smoke and drink and love all the other vices, and generally don't care what anyone else does as long as it doesn't harm the interests of others. Most US residents of any political leaning are actually pretty "liberal" if you ask them about which Enlightenment values they ascribe to themselves. Personal freedoms, capitalism, equality under the law, consent of the governed. Liberalism.

Show me an American who isn't more than a bit liberal and I'll show you an unhappy authoritarian. I am always surprised when people say they hate liberals. We're almost all pretty liberal in the big scheme of things, even most of the "conservatives".

Anyway, I'm well left of most self-described "liberals" _and_ "conservatives", and I have to say: the water is fine over here, folks.

And the tip thing: $20+ dollars from more than a couple of people who felt comfortable enough to nap on the way to the airport or other 1+ hour trips on the highway. If someone is comfortable enough to sleep in the car, usually something is pretty good about the ride. &#128181;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Most "conservatives" are actually libertarians if you dig a bit deeper. That's why so many Americans smoke and drink and love all the other vices, and generally don't care what anyone else does as long as it doesn't harm the interests of others. Most US residents of any political leaning are actually pretty "liberal" if you ask them about which Enlightenment values they ascribe to themselves. Personal freedoms, capitalism, equality under the law, consent of the governed. Liberalism.
> 
> Show me an American who isn't more than a bit liberal and I'll show you an unhappy authoritarian. I am always surprised when people say they hate liberals. We're all pretty liberal in the big scheme of things, even most of the "conservatives".
> 
> Anyway, I'm well left of most self-described "liberals" _and_ "conservatives", and I have to say: the water is fine over here, folks.


My elderly neighbors, i would do anything for. Just knock on my door. Need help with lifting, help walking up the stairs.

Those jerk offs on the exit ramps begging for money? Lock my doors. So it gos both ways.

Tonight i gave a free ride from the United Center with surge attached. Yea the house that Michael Jordan built! That one!

Thank you Kobe! Much respect! Always earned!

Kobe was a better person in life. Hands down! Michael treated our cities people and kids like garbage the whole time. Watched him win 6 Championships here(should have been 8, if his father didn't die in a targeted hit against Micheal).

Theres a reason Micheal is a Legend. Has nothing to do with his personal life, outside of the game.

Kobe was TOP NOTCH! Always there for his people. So much to comprehend, but extremely important to the youth.

Condolences, To everyone involved, all those people lost in this tragic way. We pray, and take the opportunity to help the public when in need if you have any little opportunity available.


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Dunno about highest Uber tip but Lyft CFO tipped fat after I pulled over to let him yakk on the sidewalk.

Pretty sure triple digit tips typically involve handcareers or blowcareers, at least. Whether or not the driver admits to it is another topic.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BlowCareer said:


> Dunno about highest Uber tip but Lyft CFO tipped fat after I pulled over to let him yakk on the sidewalk.
> 
> Pretty sure triple digit tips typically involve hand careers or blow careers. Whether or not the driver admits to it is another topic.


Guessing you'd know, just a tad, by the way phrased your avatar?


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

I once picked up a businessman from Irvine at 9:30. He told me it was urgent that gets to mission Viejo before 10:00. I got him there at 9:53. He handed me a wad of 100s. I said wow thank you. After he exited the car I counted the money. It was five 100 dollar Bill's. My second biggest was 50.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BlowCareer said:


> Pretty sure triple digit tips typically involve handcareers or blowcareers, at least. Whether or not the driver admits to it is another topic.


Why would someone come here to brag about or play off payment they got as a sex worker, as tips for driving? It's possible that someone would do this, but why?

A more likely explanation is that if you drive long enough, you will eventually run into people with means who are generous. The sex work angle is kind of a weird distraction from the fact that some people get exorbitant tips for just doing their jobs as usual.


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Just my opinion. I mean I wouldn't tip 3 digits without nusting a but


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
> 
> Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.
> 
> ...


$100/ Once it was an adult dancer who was going to see a "friend". It was about a 100 mile trip. I jokingly said tell your "friend" to make sure he has my $100 tip. 5mins after the drop off, BOOM $100 tip + $140 ride. Another time i picked up an older gentleman from the casino. He went a short distance. Approximately a $5 ride. As he was getting out smacked a crispy $100 bill on the center console. Twas 2 good days&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Any hand careers involved?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BlowCareer said:


> Any hand careers involved?


Well duh! How else would you steer the wheel?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Well duh! How else would you steer the wheel?
> View attachment 407986


Excellent &#128077;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> $6000 mattress from Mattress Firm...took 3 Chinese nationals that were board members of a large bedding company from DFW airport in Dallas to Nashville, Tennessee. They had missed their flight, it was midnight, and they had to be at a meeting at noon. No luggage since the airline wouldn't release it for the connecting flight. The meeting was with Mattress Firm and they awarded me the bed that arrived three days later.


Nice! What platform ?

How is the mattress? 









Mine was $200.00 on a $60 dollar ride. Couple of business men in town going to a strip club. Near the drop one of them asked what my biggest tip ever was, I told them $160.00. He peeled off 2 crisp c-notes and said you have a new high score.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I picked up these two guys, around 40, from the EagleBOLT in downtown Minneapolis, maybe around 1 a.m. on a weekend night, an hour before bar close. One of them was completely hammered, the other guy was clearly taking care of him. I remember there was snow on the ground and the gutters and boulevards were slushy and icy.

We were going to their place about two and a half miles away on East River Road in St Paul, above the Mississippi. About a mile into the ride, the caregiver guy said, "we have to stop". We all know what that means. I pulled over to the slushy curb immediately. Hammered guy fumbled with the back right door handle. Caregiver guy got out quickly and went around the back and helped his friend out. He guided him a few feet to the boulevard and his friend emptied it all, his friend talking to him quietly and rubbing his back.

They got back in to their assigned seats and caregiver guy said "he's ok" and we drove on. About a half-mile later, we did the same thing again. Same procedure, same care, same rubbing. Caregiver guy explain how they were visiting from DC where they live. The house we were going to is their Saint Paul place and they're both from the Twin Cities. They were married.

One more empty-stomach stop, and then we arrived at their place. I pulled into the driveway. A big two-stall garage, huge mid-century rambler, very comfortable looking living room with lamps in just the right places giving off just the right light. I wanted that place.

Caregiver guy opened his husband's door and asked if I would wait while he got him inside. I said ok. I waited a good 10 or 12 minutes. He came out and looked at me and said "thank you - you've been so nice and patient." He handed me five twenties and went inside. It was then I realized how much real care he was giving his husband each time we stopped. How kind and quiet he was. I didn't know their history and I didn't know if this happened all the time but it was clear there was great care.

I kept driving until after bar close.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

True story. I picked up a guy from a casino. Whole way back he’s talking about how awesome he was at poker. Talking about his 3k win. We get to his house and he’s like, here’s a few bucks. Gives me 3 singles. I pocket it as is custom and drive off.

Go to count it around the corner and it’s 2 100s and a 1. Boy did he f up. I waited a few days expecting blowback, never came.

Thank the karma Gods.

Tip from the almighty himself.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

pick up at red rock to ceasars...about a 20/25 minute ride. customer hit a 38,000 jackpot at red rock....we had a great chat....got out came around to drivers window and handed me 5 100 dollar bills....i was pretty jazzed


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I had a 30 minute ride to the airport. The pax thought her departure time was later than it was by about an hour. Her flight was due to leave in 1 hour. I knew I had to get her to the airport in 15 minutes or she wouldn't make her flight. As we approached the airport, I told her that I was vested in whether or not she would make her flight, so I told her to tip me in an even number if she made her flight, and an odd number if she didn't. I told her that she could tip me $0.01 or $0.02 because I don't normally ask for tips, but I had to know. I told her not to sugar coat it, but to tip me appropriately. The trip itself paid about $16 and she tipped me $20. I've had several tips of that amount, and quite possibly more, but that one was the more memorable one.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

$60 Dollars. Guy forgot his ID at home and had a booth reserved. Said he would tip me 60 if I made it there and back in 15 mins. Got it done in 10.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

$70 on what was a $20 XL trip.
One 10 minute liquor store stop.

Fun drunk guy up front kept telling the other drunks to make sure they tip the driver even after he had already slid me a 20.

I’ve payed it forward a couple of times when I’m out with other couples. I make sure to tell everyone to tip even though my tip will already cover it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
> 
> Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.
> 
> ...


This post is too Emoji


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> This post is too Emoji


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$30 cash tip on a $30 trip. A merchant marine was going to sea for six months.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

$60 pooled by 3 rich white women i licked up from a rich area


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> $60 pooled by 3 rich white women i licked up from a rich area


You need to proofread your posts or maybe not.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You need to proofread your posts or maybe not.


Picked not Licked


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> $60 pooled by 3 rich white women i licked up from a rich area


And only $60?


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

$500. 10 min ride home from the bar. Stopped at gas station for pax to grab some more beer. Asked for my venmo and I asked why?, pax said app won’t let her tip me the amount she wanted to. Tipped $500.

Had $100 3 or 4 times.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve got 100.00 tips multiple times. On one occasion I think they were swingers. They kept mumbling to each other in the backseat. Got to destination and husband and wife invite me up to their condo for a drink.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
> 
> Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.
> 
> ...


I've had 2 100.00 tip and one for 130.00. No reason really



VanGuy said:


> So far no cash tips, even though I put out a tip jar, but in app tips are doing OK.
> 
> 2 shifts, 19 rides and the biggest tip has been $5.49.
> 
> According to my spreadsheet though, tips make 12% of revenue and I've been tipped on 12/19 rides.


Put the tip jar away. It's tacky


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the largest tip &#128176; you received doing RS and what services did you provide to get that tip &#129323;?
> 
> Did you provide a Fiji water⛲&#127754;&#128166;? If yes, tell us. We are very supportive of amenities&#129303;.
> 
> ...


about 485$. Don't ask. (it might have involved sex with a vulpine)


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

I was once given an eighth of top shelf. For the record I did not inhale.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> I was once given an eighth of top shelf. For the record I did not inhale.


What's top shelf?


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's top shelf?


When there is no more shelves above It. Give me thumbs up if that helped.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's top shelf?


Fancy weed for people with deep pockets.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SteveAvery said:


> $500. 10 min ride home from the bar. Stopped at gas station for pax to grab some more beer. Asked for my venmo and I asked why?, pax said app won't let her tip me the amount she wanted to. Tipped $500.
> 
> Had $100 3 or 4 times.


$100 is a mini lottery win.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Got my first cash tip tonight. She was so cute about it, and a little tipsy.

Her: "You won't be offended if I don't have cash for a tip will you?"
Me: "Don't worry about it, nobody has so far."
Her: "Well then I have to be your first." Roots around in purse. "Do you have $15 for a $20?"
Me: "Yup"


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I've only been at this since Halloween, so only $20. I picked up a couple from out in the boonies where there's no cell reception, was barely able to get to their house. They had just moved there and were used to Ubering at their old place, and I was the first driver to actually be able to pick them up at the new 1. They were grateful.

Best tip I ever got was $50 delivering pizza to a Coca Cola office on the N side of ATL. Their order wasn't even that large either.

All the $100 tip stories in here were real lucky :thumbup:


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> $6000 mattress from Mattress Firm...took 3 Chinese nationals that were board members of a large bedding company from DFW airport in Dallas to Nashville, Tennessee. They had missed their flight, it was midnight, and they had to be at a meeting at noon. No luggage since the airline wouldn't release it for the connecting flight. The meeting was with Mattress Firm and they awarded me the bed that arrived three days later.


This is the biggest tip winner....$6k bed...must be sleeping hella good!

my biggest tip was $100 from a bartender for driving him around a for 20 minutes with music blasting. 
the other $100 tip from a step mother to drive away and to not pick her step son up who had requested the ride to casino.....she didn't want him going to casino in his drunken state.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> $50 on the app. It happened multiple times. And $500 cash, just once. The cash tipper was a super conservative maniac. He was very happy that he met a super conservative maniac who was 26 years only, me &#128556; This happened in my second month into driving. And that guy seemed super rich.


If they are handing out $500 MAGA !!!
Only need 7 of them to make up how much more things cost my family 
in the last year from the tarriffs


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Took an older gent to the airport and he had 7 large suitcases and when we got there I found a porter for him and he handed me 100 euros as a tip on a $63 ride, the euros converted to just over $170 Canadian


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Over the last five years I have received a couple of $20 send $50 tips each year. But nothing that compares to my housemate cool pick someone up from a hotel on their way to a World Series game here in Cleveland. The passenger said that his friend who was supposed to fly in and meet him couldn't make it and invited His driver, my housemate, to join him at the game. That was something like a $750 World Series game ticket. 

Later that same year around Christmas, my house makes took someone home from the casino maybe a 40 minute drive and the guy tipped him $1,000 in cash. 

Did I mention I hate my housemate? Lol


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

$100 tip. Old surge days on select. Trip was 4x the fare and less than 2 miles. Guy wanted to stop at food truck and atm and my luck... both had no lines. Best 170-180 in 20- 30 mins on short trip ever.

The best tips are the ones that come in days, sometimes weeks later after you've moved on. Had a few 50s this way.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

$300 cash. Pulled it out of the overflowing wad he was trying to stuff in his pocket as soon as he got in the car. Only service I provided was delivery to destination in a safe and timely manner, and discretion 🤣


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

The max ever in 5 years of driving was $170!! I know that sounds incredible because it is. I figure it was sometime about two or two and a half years ago. Picked up two guys late one night at Dana Point and they wanted to get to a casino in Oceanside ASAP. One guy gave me a $20 bill and said if I got them there in 30 mins, there was more coming. Took the $20 and figured they were just joking or egging me on to drive faster. Got to the casino and the same guy hands me a whole $100 more!! So now the second guy looks at the first guy and pulls out $50 from his wallet and hands it to me saying "You got both of us here within 30 mins, so I owe you something too". Wished both of them a big thanks and good luck at the casino and hightailed it out of there before either of them decided to change their mind.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Largest spontaneous tip: $30 cash from two riders in the same group ($20 from one guy and another $10 from another because he felt guilty about his drunk co-pax). Dozens of $20 bills (one per ride, duh) over the last few years.

Largest tip ever: $60 negotiated for a long haul return trip.

Only "services" provided from March 2017 to March 2019 were charge cables and kleenex. Only services provided since March 2019 have been a safe, efficient ride and friendly conversation when it happened.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BillC said:


> Largest spontaneous tip: $30 cash from two riders in the same group ($20 from one guy and another $10 from another because he felt guilty about his drunk co-pax). Dozens of $20 bills (one per ride, duh) over the last few years.
> 
> Largest tip ever: $60 negotiated for a long haul return trip.


Do people get mad when extra money for a long trip is requested/negotiated?

Do they ever cancel and look for a new driver?

I had to take a 80 mile uber before and the guy never asked me for extra money up front. Honestly if he did I would have cancelled. I dont like the idea of someone asking me to pay more then I was promised when I requested.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do people get mad when extra money for a long trip is requested/negotiated?
> 
> Do they ever cancel and look for a new driver?
> 
> I had to take a 80 mile uber before and the guy never asked me for extra money up front. Honestly if he did I would have cancelled. I don't like the idea of someone asking me to pay more then I was promised when I requested.


I've asked for at least a $50 cash tip on two NYC rides I got. Both cancelled. I was glad as I really didn't want to go all the way to NYC anyway. A Philly to NYC non surge ride is a known money loser. You aren't allowed to accept pings once you get to NYC and it's unlikely you'll get a DF ride back to Philly from North Jersey.

Always pre-negotiate enough to cover your mileage home from a long trip at base rates. Not doing this leaves too much to chance. The last time I didn't I got burnt and wound up losing money.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

$118 dollars Uber X.
Yes he was drunk.
Other than that $20


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do people get mad when extra money for a long trip is requested/negotiated?
> 
> Do they ever cancel and look for a new driver?
> 
> I had to take a 80 mile uber before and the guy never asked me for extra money up front. Honestly if he did I would have cancelled. I dont like the idea of someone asking me to pay more then I was promised when I requested.


I am 50/50 on this. Half the time they are indignant even though my presentation is polished. Half the time they are happy to whip out the credit card to just get where they are going.


----------



## Uberblowz_1976 (Jan 30, 2020)

kevink said:


> No one should ever tip their Uber drivers.
> 
> My two cents. :cools:


The world needs more people like you, NOT!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberblowz_1976 said:


> The world needs more people like you, NOT!!


I love you man


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberblowz_1976 said:


> The world needs more people like you, NOT!!


Strongly disagree.

I think the world definitely needs more people aping @MiamiKid's rhetorical style.

Guess what, my heart just got two sizes bigger. &#128526;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think the world definitely needs more people aping @MiamiKid's rhetorical style.


Not!


----------

